

Google Adds “Prices From The Page” Search Option - mrlebowski
http://searchengineland.com/google-adds-prices-from-the-page-search-option-23772

======
mrlebowski
Google had tried this previously in Froogle, and failed. Now they have done it
pretty nicely. I had been expecting this since they introduced Google Squared,
which solves a much more general problem than this.

Would this wipe out number of players in "price comparison" space ?

